# Pierce littlest bicycle?



## Casper (Feb 17, 2018)

I bought this bike about 20 years ago. The store owner called it a “Monkey Bike” because he said the circus had a monkey trained to ride this bike! When I got it it was missing the handlebars, seat, and pedals. The wheels were wooden, but the rear rim was badly broken. A buddy gave me an almost NOS 1930’s sidewalk bike so I used the wheels/tires and the seat, rear stand clip on this little guy. I would like to find the correct handlebars, grips, pedals, etc. Any info would be appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow! I really like your Pierce. I like how it looks more like a big boys bike than most sidewalk bikes look.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 19, 2018)

@hoofhearted


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 19, 2018)

So very cool, and that badge...very nice little bike.


----------



## Dweber (Feb 19, 2018)

Casper email me Dweber736@aol.com or call me (314) 941-3244 to compare my small PIerce and yours. Thanks Dave


----------



## Casper (May 11, 2018)

The crank is broken on the left side pedal area (see pics) Any ideas on who could fix this? Thanks !


----------

